# Alcohol Warning Labels



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Due to increasing products liability litigation, 
American liquor manufacturers have accepted the FDA's suggestion that the following warning labels be placed immediately on all varieties of alcohol containers: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may leave you wondering what the hell happened to your bra and panties.  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you are whispering when you are not.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol is a major factor in dancing like a retard. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to tell your friends over and over again that you love them. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to think you can sing. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to believe that ex-lovers are really dying for you to telephone them at four in the morning. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you can logically converse with members of the opposite sex without spitting. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may create the illusion that you are tougher, smarter, faster and better looking than most people. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to think people are laughing WITH you. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause pregnancy.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may be a major factor in getting your *** kicked. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: the crumsumpten of alcohol may Mack you tink you kan tpye reel gode.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *WARNING: The consumption of alcohol is a major factor in dancing like a retard. *



..I need no alcohol for that to happen.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

*thinking we would really 'dance' on Friday nights (triangle stepping) after a couple :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

methinks that wouldn't be dancing...methinks that's called staggering...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

I've seen people who consider that dancing.......when they're sober.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *I've seen people who consider that dancing.......when they're sober. *



that's when this one comes into play...



> *WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to think people are laughing WITH you.*


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

My knee is still twitching after Friday night..


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 29, 2004)

HAHAHA

I should Put those on my homebrew labels.  I just bottled a batch of Sparkling Hard Cider this morning... that one needs...

"WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause pregnancy."

Since its a favorite of my Female Friends.  

Well, Ok, I dont really have female friends, but I can pretend..,

Well, ok, I dont have guy friends either... but My Dog... 

Well, Ok, he's not a dog he's a hampster.

And he did die last week, but I got him propped up in the cage...

:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

I think you might need to get out more often..........


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

Nooooooooooo.. the world is not ready for him


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

We shall band together and prepare.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

we shall need much ammunition of sorts 
and a few drinks *G*


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Someone told me once that guns and alcohol didn't mix, but as long as we just have the ammunition and no guns, we should be fine.  hehe.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

I think we should call ATF and tell them thanks for the idea.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

I much prefer my drink without the explosive effects ...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Pop rocks are good in drinks for the non-fatal explosive effect.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *I much prefer my drink without the explosive effects ...  *



there're _so_ many names of drinks I could name right here...:rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 29, 2004)

Ill bring the Drinks.  What kidn of beer should I make you?

And I have ammo too! 

HAHAHAHA

THE WORLD IS NOT READY!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 29, 2004)

world will never be ready...why do you think they confine us to this message board??


...dancing like a retard...i do that sober...i am such a white girl...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Ill bring the Drinks.  What kidn of beer should I make you? *



...something that's not too heavy...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Ill bring the Drinks.  What kidn of beer should I make you?
> *



Send me some!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

damn....take and take and take...:hammer:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...something that's not too heavy... *



Well, I did just bottle that cider, it should be nice and Girly for you Chronuss... :rofl: 

I think my next two batches will be a Honey Pilsner and a Chili Pepper Beer

:drinkbeer 

 :angry:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

hey...last month was the first time I've had beer in _quite_ some time...my usual drink is served in a one ounce serving glass many, many, many times.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *damn....take and take and take...:hammer: *



You're not old enough to have it.  Therefore I must take it and save you.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...I'll just put you in a hand position then abscond with it.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'll just put you in a hand position then abscond with it.  :rofl: *



That would require you to come out of your house you hermit


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

I went outta my house today...got halfway to Shepherd...called Dr. Best...and promptly turned around...cause my car found _every_ patch of black ice on the road...:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 29, 2004)

***** and moan, ***** and moan...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *cause my car found every patch of black ice on the road...:shrug: *



what a talented car.........and in any case, you'd still have to drive here, which you won't do.  Therefore, the alcohol is mine!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 29, 2004)

When the snow melts, And I take my east coast bike trip I will bring all of you who are of legal age in that area some beer.

And for those of you who are not... some Homebrew ROOTBEER.  

I can see it now... me, my hog, and two saddlebags fulla beer!  

LOL
:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Woo hoo!! Come before October so Chronuss doesn't get any, but I still will!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

hell, by the time you do get up here I will be of legal age...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nope. He's coming before October


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

quiet you...:hammer:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

You can't shut me up!!!!! muhahahahaha.......


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

Methinks Techno shall just venture over our way and you peons can go fish... *nodding*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

hey...as long as I'm in one place for the night...you can have my keys...I can drink...and drink...and drink and be merry.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

For Chronuss.....


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, I missed my trip in the fall, I am gonna make up for it this spring.  YAY!

Stupid motorcycle laws.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

Erin...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Here we go again.........If you want something, come drink my Henessey for me!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

lala


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...if I could read that...I might care...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Eschew Obfuscation


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *Eschew Obfuscation *



...and that means?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...and that means? *



Avoid Confusion........my life motto!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...if you say so..:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...if you say so..:shrug: *



I'm never confused!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...the hell you say.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...the hell you say. *



I didn't say hell?  Did I say hell?  I don't remember saying hell.  Hmm....


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

didn't I tell you take things too literal...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Didn't I tell you that I never listen to you?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...then how could you take things I say too literal if you don't listen to me...eh.....?  :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2004)

Children, 
Fight nice.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...then how could you take things I say too literal if you don't listen to me...eh.....?  :shrug: *



That's my point.  I don't. hehe


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

I am fighting nice...


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Children,
> Fight nice. *


 I've said this with my brood on more than one occassion and actually heard myself reprimand one of the smaller kids for not letting go when their larger sibling tapped out.  House full of kids + martial arts = very interesting disagreements


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

...that sounds like us when we all go out into public...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2004)

Seig just made reservations for the Buffet after the Seminar .. 
Man I'm craving chinese.. don't think we should have to wait til April for us to go crack some crabs eh


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...that sounds like us when we all go out into public...:rofl: *



yeah.. or like when we go to the movies.. *POKES*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

teee...heeee......"Your Kung-Fu is good....!!"  :samurai:


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

*Alcohol Warning Label*
_Warning, excessive consumption of this beverage can make members of the opposite sex look much more attractive than they really are._


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> Man I'm craving chinese..  *



I had Chinese food tonight.........should have been there.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

so did I.  :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

I had stewed cat, does that count?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

just add Soy Sauce...that'd make it Chinese food.  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I had stewed cat, does that count? *



Sure, as long as it wasn't my cat.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *so did I.  :shrug: *



Mine was better! It was free. hehe.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Mine was better! It was free. hehe. *


So was mine, it was a stray.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

eh...we have four Chinese restaurants...ain't no strays anywhere....


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *eh...we have four Chinese restaurants...ain't no strays anywhere.... *


They should start looking in my neighborhood then.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *So was mine, it was a stray. *




Did you not cook it?


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Did you not cook it? *


Of course not, I can't cook.  Tess cooked it for me.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

That was sweet of her......I'll have to get her recipe...


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *That was sweet of her......I'll have to get her recipe... *


She takes great care of me.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Too bad I can't get a wife.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Too bad I can't get a wife.  *


I am *NOT* going there!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I am NOT going there! *



Well it's true!!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Well, she already said I was the perfect man and I'm taken so what else is she supposed to do?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Well, she already said I was the perfect man and I'm taken so what else is she supposed to do? *



I'm nearly perfect, and just got dumped... 

The best way to cook cat is like this:

Get out your Ron Popeil Showtime Rotissery Oven. (If you dont have one a Geroge Forman Lean mean Fat Reducing Grilling Machine is a good second choice)

First you clean the cat, being sure to remove any organs and fur.

Then, to knock it up a notch, give it a good blast from your Spice Weasel, *BAM!*

Grill to taste. 

LOL!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2004)

Whacked I say.. All of you~!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I'm nearly perfect, and just got dumped... *



Will you be my valentine?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

I had chinese, it was free, and tasted a bit like dog...hmm...where'd the beagle that wanders campus go to?


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Took my wife to pick out a new (to her) car.  After all the paper work we stopped and had lunch,  guess what Tess?  The had OKRA, breaded OKRA!! YUMMY!!!!!!!  I was more excited about the veggies than Tina was about the Mustang.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

I need a new car. hint, hint.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I need a new car. hint, hint. *


 You couldn't afford the price she has to pay for the spoiling she gets....:EG:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

...ain't touchin' that with a forty foot pole..:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *You couldn't afford the price she has to pay for the spoiling she gets....:EG: *



I take my perfect man comment back!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Whacked I say.. All of you~! *



...I resemble that.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Took my wife to pick out a new (to her) car.  After all the paper work we stopped and had lunch,  guess what Tess?  The had OKRA, breaded OKRA!! YUMMY!!!!!!!  I was more excited about the veggies than Tina was about the Mustang. *



Oh ..........*runs and hides* heheee.. glad you Enjoyed~!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> * I was more excited about the veggies than Tina was about the Mustang. *



how could you be more excited over a fried vegetable than a car....


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *how could you be more excited over a fried vegetable than a car.... *



Haven't I always told you that men make no sense!?!?!? :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

I make plenty of sense....just gotta have a few drinks in me to do so...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I make plenty of sense....just gotta have a few drinks in me to do so... *



Ah ha!!!  The secret is out!! Get those men drunk first, woo hoo.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *Ah ha!!!  The secret is out!! Get those men drunk first, woo hoo. *



..er....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Ah ha!!!  The secret is out!! Get those men drunk first, woo hoo. *



duh! and it took you that long to figure this out??


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *duh! and it took you that long to figure this out?? *



I'm a slow learner!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

....ha...least she admits it.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *....ha...least she admits it.  :rofl: *



I know my faults........unlike some people........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

I know my faults....however...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

.....


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

In English??


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank God...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

In that case......


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

ok, how about


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

.........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

yep, they're in my brainholder.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yep, they're in my brainholder.   *



I don't believe you.  Can I see?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

no, no...methinks that would terminate my life and I'd cease to breathe....:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Smart one, he is


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

hehe...mama didn't raise no fool.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

No comment........on what she did raise


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

har...har...har.......beast.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

don't think I'd take that as a compliment.......


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

don't think you're me  depends on the context.........hehehe


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...kinda glad of that, too...I like being male too much.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

I could so say something right now.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

what....you know about being male....?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *what....you know about being male....?   *



In another life........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

ack.......


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

hahahahahaha........


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

go former lives!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

hahaha..........guys are nice


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

Some guys are just big cuddle bears.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Like who?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *go former lives! *



I was a leopard in mine...or so says Emode.  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Like who? *




chronuss is pretty comfy...so are a few other people i know...like big nick...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

I want one!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

you should check ebay....:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

They sell men on ebay!?!?! woo!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I want one! *




come up here, then!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

they sell everything else....:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *They sell men on ebay!?!?! woo! *




...i think they sold west virginia on e-bay...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

....that just was stupid...:hammer: :hammer: :hammer: :iws:


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 1, 2004)

Wow, I've been gone for a mere 24 hours or so and the threads have grown like crazy.  I'll try to catch up here....





> ...ain't touchin' that with a forty foot pole..


 Oh, so many things I could say to that, especially with the "What's your porn star name" thread on here now... 



> I take my perfect man comment back!


 Thank you, the only time I'm afraid of heights is when I'm on a pedestal.



> Oh ..........*runs and hides* heheee.. glad you Enjoyed~!


 Yes, I enjoyed, and knowing your...um.. affinity for okra I thought I'd share. 



> how could you be more excited over a fried vegetable than a car....


 Don't like the car at all... especially the payment and the additional insurance.  I'm more of a pick-up/jeep kinda guy.  I've sat in the seat of a truck looking out and down for so long that sitting in a sports car makes me feel like my butt is draggin' the pavement.



> I'm a slow learner!


 Throw in some drunk men, some liquor with a slow learnin' woman and you got a PARTY!!



> In English??


 My God.  Thank God would be Gracias a' dios, I think.

Edhead... "Pointy things"? You left yourself soooo open there.  Gotta cover those angles 

I think that about brings me up to date... my work here is done.:asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *Gotta cover those angles *



she's a newbie...don't know too much about angles yet.  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *they sell everything else....:rofl: *



Do they sell you??  I have plans!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *additional insurance.  I'm more of a pick-up/jeep kinda guy.  I've sat in the seat of a truck looking out and down for so long that sitting in a sports car makes me feel like my butt is draggin' the pavement. *



I like my rice burner...makes it feel like you're going faster when closer to the ground...hehehe...and handles nicely going around turns...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> * Throw in some drunk men, some liquor with a slow learnin' woman and you got a PARTY!!*




is that what _you_ call it....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *
> 
> Throw in some drunk men, some liquor with a slow learnin' woman and you got a PARTY!!
> ...




Woo hoo! Party at my place!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

woot! can i bum a ride down there?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

how did you plan on getting there in the first place...?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Edhead... "Pointy things"? You left yourself soooo open there.  Gotta cover those angles *


You have a dirty mind!  And those things are _pointed_, not _pointy_.........that would just hurt! ow!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *woot! can i bum a ride down there? *



Sure, make Chad bring you down.......I'll give directions!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *You have a dirty mind!  And those things are pointed, not pointy.........that would just hurt! ow! *



hey hey hey!!!! this is a family show.  :soapbox:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hey hey hey!!!! this is a family show.  :soapbox: *



I didn't say any bad words........and um.....what kind of family has porn names?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Sure, make Chad bring you down.......I'll give directions! *




or just wait till i get my car back


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *I didn't say any bad words........and um.....what kind of family has porn names? *



the Manson family...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *the Manson family...:rofl: *



Oh yes.......that describes us well.......


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *Sure, make Chad bring you down.......I'll give directions! *



yesh...I need directions...and if the cake is still around next weekend...granted no more family members get into vehicular accidents...I can bring it down then when I give the flyer to your instructor.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yesh...I need directions...and if the cake is still around next weekend...granted no more family members get into vehicular accidents...I can bring it down then when I give the flyer to your instructor. *



Better be baking me a cake if it's all gone..........

Directions: turn left, right right, turn left, turn right, turn left.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

um... yeah....okay....glad everyone else understands that too...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *um... yeah....okay....glad everyone else understands that too... *



Oooohhhhhhhh, you want roads.........picky picky.......I can't give everyone my directions.......the whole board would be knocking on my house!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

I didn't expect you too...bean head...sheesh....:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I didn't expect you too...bean head...sheesh....:shrug: *



Let's see what I am........beast, bean head, grasshopper.....anything else?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

cute?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

yay!!!!!!!!!!! I don't have to blackmail you now!!!!!

the most wonderful woman in the world!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

don't stretch the context....then you're just plain lying...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't lie!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...then what about that stuff about being the most wonderful yadda yadda yadda....that just stretching the truth...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...then what about that stuff about being the most wonderful yadda yadda yadda....that just stretching the truth...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



Mr. C said it was true and I believe him........are you calling him a liar now?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

... ...:roflmao:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 2, 2004)

I tried selling myself on ebay...

Not only did I get no bids, but ebay canceled my listing and gave me a "warning"

So I would say, no, they dont sell guys on ebay.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I tried selling myself on ebay...
> 
> Not only did I get no bids, but ebay canceled my listing and gave me a "warning"
> ...



What was the minimum bid?  I might buy ya!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 2, 2004)

I think I started the bidding at 1.00

Hahah.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I think I started the bidding at 1.00
> 
> Hahah. *



whoo hoo. i got a dolla!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

I've got two!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

aww 
...i can't spend more of my money...gotta get my boy down from michigan...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

Well then you can't have him! Technopunk is mine!  woo hoo, he's a hottie!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

Can we share?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Can we share? *



No, he might like that too much! Besides, you have your own!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

True, true....


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

Now that that's settled!


----------



## Seig (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *and handles nicely going around turns... *


with bald tires?


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Well then you can't have him! Technopunk is mine!  woo hoo, he's a hottie! *



Hardly.



> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Can we share? *





> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *No, he might like that too much! Besides, you have your own! *



Sorry.  I am not that kind of boy.  1 woman is plenty for me at any given time.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

So can I buy you or what?


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Sorry. I am not that kind of boy. 1 woman is plenty for me at any given time.


 As Dirty Harry would say "A man has GOT to know his limitations."


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *So can I buy you or what? *



Can you?  Yes, Would you REALLY want to?  No clearly Not.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

Ya never know, man...she might....

...there shoulda be a warning label on my roommate's Jack the other night...so she wouldn't get so damn upset cuz Mary helped herself....my roommate might try to deck her...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *with bald tires? *



tis long as the pavement is dry....if it's raining or there's some type of precipitation on the road...forget about it...not really called a turn then...more like a power slide...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

kinda like a free rollercoaster. whee!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

no, kinda like your *** end wants to go before the front of the car and they're trying to decide who's goin' first...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

sounds fun...till ya hit a ditch....or a tree...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

hush you....I've stayed on the road hence forth...:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

i've ALMOST hit a ditch that's like 4 feet deep...stupid idiot SUV drivers who come around dangerous turns w/ high-beams in the rain. and idiot maryland who can't put bloody guard rails next to a ditch that deep!


...did hit a post or a tree last year on Weinbrenners, tho...coming back from taking my friend Timmie down to rt. 11 from Harpers Ferry. Me thought I'd be fine going really slow in the snow down that road. NOPE!

but the riceburner was unharmed! *grin*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

how do you almost hit the ditch....:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

okay. almost went in the ditch


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

...you're not thinking again.   :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

do i ever think?


...DON'T answer that! rhetorical question!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

...definately don't think you want me to answer that.....:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

bah. :shrug:


what company has those twin label bottles? some of those are amusing.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

didn't think so...:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

*Prints out new Alcohol warning label*

Do Not ingest if you're a MMA Groupie.. cuz it's gonna get you into trouble whether you like it or not*

*Instead .. just dab it behind your ears and act as you normally would.. cuz you'll be acting drunk to anyone around you*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Can you?  Yes, Would you REALLY want to?  No clearly Not. *



How about this?  You let me decide.  If I decide I really want you, I keep you.  If I decide I really don't want you, I give you back.  Sound good?


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *How about this?  You let me decide.  If I decide I really want you, I keep you.  If I decide I really don't want you, I give you back.  Sound good? *



Story of my life latley...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Story of my life latley... *



You are so freaking pessimistic! jeez, it's a shame that such a hottie can be so sad.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

yes! pessimism doesn't work for hot guys! change yer attitude!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *yes! pessimism doesn't work for hot guys! change yer attitude! *



I gots me "The recently dumped blues"

Cant help myself.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

aww. i sorry! *hugs*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I gots me "The recently dumped blues"
> 
> Cant help myself. *



That's why you need me!!! I can help!! *hugs*


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *That's why you need me!!! I can help!! *hugs* *



Ha.  Thanks thats mighty nice of you.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

No problem. If you ever need to talk, just send me an email or IM   I'll listen.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I gots me "The recently dumped blues"
> 
> Cant help myself. *


 Dude, you weren't "dumped"... the relationship was restructured and you were part of the outsourcing group.   Think of every thing you couldn't do while in the relationship and go out and do it.  I've been through a divorce that I could do nothing to stop and it was hell.... until I started thinking about the things I could do and the lack of restrictions on me.  You've got friends here, give us a PM if'n ya need us.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Dude, you weren't "dumped"... the relationship was restructured and you were part of the outsourcing group.   Think of every thing you couldn't do while in the relationship and go out and do it.  I've been through a divorce that I could do nothing to stop and it was hell.... until I started thinking about the things I could do and the lack of restrictions on me.  You've got friends here, give us a PM if'n ya need us. *



Sometimes I get the feeling that all you guys are anti-female...........hehe.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 4, 2004)

Not me.  Im decidedly for them.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **Instead .. just dab it behind your ears and act as you normally would.. cuz you'll be acting drunk to anyone around you* *



why in the world would I need to dab it behind my ears when people'll be able to detect it eminating from my breath...:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *until I started thinking about the things I could do and the lack of restrictions on me.  *



tis exactly what I did!!!   ...and still having fun!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

Duh.. Hence the "Instead"  *rolls owls and Pokes you..

In easier terms to understand.. none of us need anything alcoholic to drink.. we're all rather whacked as it tis..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

but..but...I like alcoholic drinks...they's taste good when made properly...and I refuse to put it behind mine ears......:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

You'll get over it.. believe me


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

blah...I can hold my liquor...and it certainly won't be behind my ears..:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

not denying anything.. just it's a phase.. Yup. been there done that.. and now I get rum-inated off of vapors


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

...I think you're being brainwashed by being around Abbey...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

*puts away machine w/ flashing red light and clears throat*


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 4, 2004)

Kids, Dont make me come out there and seperate you... 

Drinkers from Non-drinkers that is...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

I think I'd be in a category all my own


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I think you're being brainwashed by being around Abbey...:rofl: *



*Blinks*


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 4, 2004)

AHHHH My beer is NOT fermenting...

Im gonna be bummed.

I just pitched a second packet of Ale yeast, I hope it kicks... 

Its gonna be some sparse drinking days if it doesnt work...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

Aww! I hope it works! Homebrew is always needed!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

I hope it works too cause I want some!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 4, 2004)

Good thing it just started ROCKING then.


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *why in the world would I need to dab it behind my ears when people'll be able to detect it eminating from my breath...:rofl: *


Changing your name to Frank?


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

Warning:  Excessive consumption of Alcohol may cause you to break out in handcuffs.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by Technopunk
> *Drinkers from Non-drinkers that is...*



guess that means Abbey'll be locked in someone's trunk...:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Changing your name to Frank? *



didn't say it'd be eminating at 8 am...:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *guess that means Abbey'll be locked in someone's trunk...:rofl: *




Naw, i'll just get a Jones soda..the bottle looks kinda like a corona bottle...


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 5, 2004)

Id bring Rusty some of my "Cabin Boy Root Beer"

She could pretend to be drunk, from what I hear no one would know the difference. 

:rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hmm, an alcohol induced stupid, er... stupor.  I haven't had one of those in a few years.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by Technopunk
> *Id bring Rusty some of my "Cabin Boy Root Beer"
> She could pretend to be drunk, from what I hear no one would know the difference. *



just give her that and put some behind her ears like Tess said...and no one _would_ be able to tell the difference..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 5, 2004)

well grr if everyone's gonna pick on me then i'll just give up on being social. bah.


----------



## Seig (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *well grr if everyone's gonna pick on me then i'll just give up on being social. bah. *


rrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhtttttttttttttt.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah. i was never social to begin with :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 6, 2004)

...suurrrreeeee...:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Feb 6, 2004)

What is that smell?


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *What is that smell? *



Just something rubbed behind her ears...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 6, 2004)

sorry, i guess the smell of everyone else drinking has clung to me :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Just something rubbed behind her ears... *



You mean ...


Ok I will not

I will not say it

I will not


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 7, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



What he said


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 8, 2004)

the scary thing is we were thinking the same thing...:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *the scary thing is we were thinking the same thing...:rofl: *



I fear to tread there so I will keep my foot out of my mouth, by saying nothing


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 8, 2004)

no...foot definately wasn't anywhere near the mouth.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

> no...foot definately wasn't anywhere near the mouth.


 But foot was definately in our thoughts.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

indeed it was....


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Dear Alcohol, 

First and foremost, let me tell you that I'm a huge fan of yours.  My friend, you always seem to be there when needed.  The perfect post-work cocktail, a beer with the game, and you're even around in the holidays hidden inside chocolates as you warm us when we're stuck in the midst of endless family gatherings.  Yet lately I've been wondering about your intentions. While I want to believe that you have my best interests at heart, I feel that your influence has led to some unwise consequences, briefed below for your review. 

1. Phone calls: While I agree with you that communication is important, I question the suggestion that any conversation of substance or necessity takes place after 2 a.m. Why would you make me call those ex-boyfriends/girlfriends when I know for a fact they do not what to hear from me during the day, let alone all hours of the night? 

2. Eating: Now, you know I love a good meal but why do you suggest that I eat a kabob with chili sauce, along with a big Italian hoagie & some stale chips (washed down with chocolate Nesquik and topped off with a Kit Kat all after a few cheese curls & chili cheese fries)? Eclectic eater I am, but I think you went too far this time. 

3. Clumsiness: Unless you're subtly trying to tell me that I need to do more yoga to improve my balance, I see NO need to hammer the issue home by causing me to fall down, it's completely unnecessary. The black and blue marks that appear on my body mysteriously the next day is beyond me. Similarly, it should never take me more than 45 seconds to get the front door key into the lock. 

4. Pictures: This can be a blessing in disguise, as it can often clarify the last point below, but the following costumes are banned from ever being placed on my head in public again: Indian wigs, sombreros, bows, ties, boxes, upside-down cups, inflatable balloon animals, traffic cones, or bras. Also, what is with you making me take pictures with people I clearly don't like when I'm sober. Yet they suddenly become my best friends when a flash is presented? 

5. Beer Goggles: If I think I may know him/her from somewhere, I most likely do not. Please do not request that I go over and see if in fact, I do actually know that person. The phrase "Let's F***" is illegal from now on. While I may be thinking this, please reinstate the brain-to-mouth-block that would stop this thought from becoming a statement, especially in public. Please stop me from talking to the guy/girl with the crooked teeth; acned-up face; bad breath, beer belly, etc. Why are they so appealing to me while I'm with you and why are they so disgusting to me the next morning after you have worn off?? 

6. Furthermore: The hangovers have GOT to stop. This is getting ridiculous. I know a little penance for our previous evening's debauchery may be in order, but the 3 p.m -hangover immobility is completely unacceptable. My entire day is shot. I ask that, if the proper precautions are taken (water, vitamin B, bread products,aspirin) prior to going to bed/passing out facedown on the kitchen floor with a bag of popcorn, the hangover should be minimal and in no way interfere with my daily Saturday or Sunday (or any day for that matter) activities. 



Alcohol, I have enjoyed our friendship for some years now and would like to ensure that we remain on good terms. You've been the invoker of provocation for much laughter, and the needed companion when I just don't know what to do with the extra money in my pockets. In order to continue this friendship, I ask that you carefully review my grievances above and address them immediately. 

I will look for an answer no later than Thursday 3pm (pre-happy hour) on your possible solutions and hopefully we can continue this fruitful partnership. 



Thank you from your biggest fan.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 24, 2004)

I think me and alcohol had this conversation a long time ago.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I think me and alcohol had this conversation a long time ago.


I think I need to have a conversation with alcohol and tell him that he can't be your friend for another 7 months.  Then you can artyon:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 24, 2004)

another seven months...?!...ack...that's when he can be my friend legally... :uhyeah:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 24, 2004)

I think the warnings for alcohol should be shown to me each time i go out and i think that alcohol and i've had that conversation many times....so erin when are we going out for a couple of drinks :wink2:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> so Erin when are we going out for a couple of drinks :wink2:


Right about now sounds good!  Or Friday......when I finish my final.  Or this weekend.  Or when I get back from the Bahamas and Key West next weekend!! Woo hoo........I shall bring back lots of "friends" with me, then we can have a big party!

Did ya hear that everyone?  I'm going to be in the Bahamas and Key West next week!!  Send me your address if you want a postcard!  hehehehe.


----------



## Seig (Feb 25, 2004)

That's kind of sudden....must be nice to be able to go to Key West this time of year.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> That's kind of sudden....must be nice to be able to go to Key West this time of year.


 
I booked the cruise on my birthday.........seems like a long time ago to me!  Had to book 5 months in advance so I could save up enough money to go.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 26, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I booked the cruise on my birthday.........seems like a long time ago to me!  Had to book 5 months in advance so I could save up enough money to go.



She's Leaving so she doesnt have to listen to me complain anymore... haha


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm getting away from you all for a week!!


----------

